# New Cover Art: Baneblade by Guy Haley



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The cover for Guy Haley's coming Imperial Guard novel _Baneblade_ depicting a pair of... you guessed it.










*BANEBLADES!* :biggrin:


LotN


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Speaking in regards to the artwork... it's a nice piece, but I don't think it adeqauately captures the scale of a Baneblade.

I'll grant the artist this, though: it's hard to capture the Baneblade's sheer size when it's the only subject matter in an illustration because its design is too close to that of a modern tank. The viewer thus will subconsciously "scale it down" in their mind's eye because it looks like Abrams, Leopards, T-series tanks, etc., which they understand to be far smaller.

Speaking in regards to the story... Obviously I haven't read it yet, but with almost half of "Angel of Fire" being devoted to a Baneblade crew, and the potential for its cast to return in a similar fashion in the other two books of this series... I hope we don't have super-heavy tank overkill. 

Cheers,
P.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't like that seems to digital and not gritty enough for my taste, more of a game screenshot than a book cover


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> The cover for Guy Haley's coming Imperial Guard novel _Baneblade_ depicting a pair of... you guessed it.
> 
> *BANEBLADES!* :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Actually isn't it a triple - if you look behind the one on (viewer's) left, you can see a third one exploding 



Agree with Barnster - looks too CGI for my liking :/


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

Even the CGI picture has join lines like the model, that's silly


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

What a horrendous piece of artwork. Get Karl Kopinski/Adrian Smith in, please! Although Tanks? Yay


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Not a huge fan of the CGI look, would have rather seen the more traditional styles of BL. 

But hey, its a *BEEEEHNBLADE* book, so this should be interesting.


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Its ok. I think there is potential for this new style. Black Library's best artist by far is Jon Sullivan (does the Space Marines Battles series covers). His work is amazing.


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

It looks like a video game screen shot.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Agree about the scale off.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Man....Jon Sullivan's artwork has spoiled me something fierce. This just doesn't stack up to my liking anymore. Yes, I'm a spoiled little Space Wolf/Dwarf fan who's gotten it good with Sullivan's recent offerings our direction.


----------



## randian (Feb 26, 2009)

I always thought Baneblades were Bolo-scale tanks...


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

They say you shouldn't judge a book by its cover.

But, OOH! TANKS!


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorry, not digging it. Looks like a Command & Conquer still.
Who used to do the IG covers? The guy who did Ice Guard, Gunheads, etc. 
Gunheads has a 10x more awesome cover than this, and that is only a Russ on the cover.

I understand BL is shaking things up a bit, testing new schemes, etc., but this, the cover for the IG Omnibus #2, and that minimal style like Dead Men Walking, miss, miss, miss.


----------



## randian (Feb 26, 2009)

Phoebus said:


> The viewer thus will subconsciously "scale it down" in their mind's eye because it looks like Abrams, Leopards, T-series tanks, etc., which they understand to be far smaller.


I don't think it's subconscious. Look at the ground-level rocks in the foreground that they're about to pass. Unless that planet just happens to have giant rocks just lying around it's pretty clear that the painting has Abrams-scale tanks, not Bolo-scale tanks like Baneblades are supposed to be.


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

too digital...no way to tell it's a huge baneblade as there is no scale comparison...looks more like what should be on a cover of an Xbox tank game rather than 40k novel


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The synopsis for _Baneblade_ has been released as well.



Guy Haley said:


> Imperial Guard fight Blood Axe Orks across a treacherous world!
> 
> Colaron Bannick is a young officer of noble birth. Posted to hostile Kalidar – a place wracked by deadly storms, covered in choking dust and troubled by bizarre psychic phenomenon – his heroic actions in his first engagement see him seconded to join the crew of the ancient Baneblade, Mars Triumphant, where he faces a terrifying enemy…
> 
> ...


Blood Axe Orks means only one thing. Kommandos!! :biggrin:


LotN


----------

